# Can't find my optical drive



## Roberth (Mar 30, 2009)

Hello I simply can't find which device that is my optical drive:


```
[roberth@Magda ~]$ dmesg
...
  AMD Features=0x20100000<NX,LM>
  AMD Features2=0x1<LAHF>
  Cores per package: 2
real memory  = 2010644480 (1917 MB)
avail memory = 1957400576 (1866 MB)
ACPI APIC Table: <A_M_I_ OEMAPIC >
FreeBSD/SMP: Multiprocessor System Detected: 2 CPUs
 cpu0 (BSP): APIC ID:  0
 cpu1 (AP): APIC ID:  1
ioapic0 <Version 2.0> irqs 0-23 on motherboard
kbd1 at kbdmux0
ath_hal: 0.9.20.3 (AR5210, AR5211, AR5212, RF5111, RF5112, RF2413, RF5413)
acpi0: <A_M_I_ OEMRSDT> on motherboard
acpi0: [ITHREAD]
acpi0: Power Button (fixed)
acpi0: reservation of fed08000, 1000 (3) failed
acpi0: reservation of fed1c000, 4000 (3) failed
acpi0: reservation of fed20000, 20000 (3) failed
acpi0: reservation of fed50000, 40000 (3) failed
acpi0: reservation of ffc00000, 300000 (3) failed
acpi0: reservation of fec00000, 1000 (3) failed
acpi0: reservation of fee00000, 1000 (3) failed
acpi0: reservation of f0000000, 4000000 (3) failed
acpi0: reservation of 0, a0000 (3) failed
acpi0: reservation of 100000, 77d00000 (3) failed
Timecounter "ACPI-fast" frequency 3579545 Hz quality 1000
acpi_timer0: <24-bit timer at 3.579545MHz> port 0x808-0x80b on acpi0
acpi_hpet0: <High Precision Event Timer> iomem 0xfed00000-0xfed003ff on acpi0
Timecounter "HPET" frequency 14318180 Hz quality 900
pcib0: <ACPI Host-PCI bridge> port 0xcf8-0xcff on acpi0
pci0: <ACPI PCI bus> on pcib0
vgapci0: <VGA-compatible display> port 0xcc00-0xcc07 mem 0xfe400000-0xfe7fffff,0xe0000000-0xefffffff irq 16 at device 2.0 on pci0
agp0: <Intel G45 SVGA controller> on vgapci0
agp0: detected 131072k stolen memory
agp0: aperture size is 256M
vgapci1: <VGA-compatible display> mem 0xfe800000-0xfe8fffff at device 2.1 on pci0
uhci0: <UHCI (generic) USB controller> port 0xc480-0xc49f irq 16 at device 26.0 on pci0
uhci0: [GIANT-LOCKED]
uhci0: [ITHREAD]
usb0: <UHCI (generic) USB controller> on uhci0
usb0: USB revision 1.0
uhub0: <Intel UHCI root hub, class 9/0, rev 1.00/1.00, addr 1> on usb0
uhub0: 2 ports with 2 removable, self powered
uhci1: <UHCI (generic) USB controller> port 0xc800-0xc81f irq 21 at device 26.1 on pci0
uhci1: [GIANT-LOCKED]
uhci1: [ITHREAD]
usb1: <UHCI (generic) USB controller> on uhci1
usb1: USB revision 1.0
uhub1: <Intel UHCI root hub, class 9/0, rev 1.00/1.00, addr 1> on usb1
uhub1: 2 ports with 2 removable, self powered
uhci2: <UHCI (generic) USB controller> port 0xc880-0xc89f irq 18 at device 26.2 on pci0
uhci2: [GIANT-LOCKED]
uhci2: [ITHREAD]
usb2: <UHCI (generic) USB controller> on uhci2
usb2: USB revision 1.0
uhub2: <Intel UHCI root hub, class 9/0, rev 1.00/1.00, addr 1> on usb2
uhub2: 2 ports with 2 removable, self powered
ehci0: <EHCI (generic) USB 2.0 controller> mem 0xfe3fbc00-0xfe3fbfff irq 18 at device 26.7 on pci0
ehci0: [GIANT-LOCKED]
ehci0: [ITHREAD]
usb3: EHCI version 1.0
usb3: companion controllers, 2 ports each: usb0 usb1 usb2
usb3: <EHCI (generic) USB 2.0 controller> on ehci0
usb3: USB revision 2.0
uhub3: <Intel EHCI root hub, class 9/0, rev 2.00/1.00, addr 1> on usb3
uhub3: 6 ports with 6 removable, self powered
pcm0: <Intel (Unknown) High Definition Audio Controller> mem 0xfe3f4000-0xfe3f7fff irq 22 at device 27.0 on pci0
pcm0: [ITHREAD]
pcib1: <ACPI PCI-PCI bridge> irq 17 at device 28.0 on pci0
pci4: <ACPI PCI bus> on pcib1
pcib2: <ACPI PCI-PCI bridge> irq 17 at device 28.4 on pci0
pci2: <ACPI PCI bus> on pcib2
atapci0: <Marvell ATA controller> port 0xec00-0xec07,0xe880-0xe883,0xe800-0xe807,0xe480-0xe483,0xe400-0xe40f mem 0xfeaffc00-0xfeafffff irq 16 at device 0.0 on pci2
atapci0: [ITHREAD]
ata2: <ATA channel 0> on atapci0
ata2: [ITHREAD]
ata3: <ATA channel 1> on atapci0
ata3: [ITHREAD]
pcib3: <ACPI PCI-PCI bridge> irq 16 at device 28.5 on pci0
pci1: <ACPI PCI bus> on pcib3
re0: <RealTek 8168/8168B/8168C/8168CP/8168D/8111B/8111C/8111CP PCIe Gigabit Ethernet> port 0xd800-0xd8ff mem 0xfdeff000-0xfdefffff,0xfdee0000-0xfdeeffff irq 17 at device 0.0 on pci1
re0: Chip rev. 0x3c000000
re0: MAC rev. 0x00400000
miibus0: <MII bus> on re0
rgephy0: <RTL8169S/8110S/8211B media interface> PHY 1 on miibus0
rgephy0:  10baseT, 10baseT-FDX, 100baseTX, 100baseTX-FDX, 1000baseT, 1000baseT-FDX, auto
re0: Ethernet address: 00:22:15:d8:f0:e2
re0: [FILTER]
uhci3: <UHCI (generic) USB controller> port 0xc000-0xc01f irq 23 at device 29.0 on pci0
uhci3: [GIANT-LOCKED]
uhci3: [ITHREAD]
usb4: <UHCI (generic) USB controller> on uhci3
usb4: USB revision 1.0
uhub4: <Intel UHCI root hub, class 9/0, rev 1.00/1.00, addr 1> on usb4
uhub4: 2 ports with 2 removable, self powered
uhci4: <UHCI (generic) USB controller> port 0xc080-0xc09f irq 19 at device 29.1 on pci0
uhci4: [GIANT-LOCKED]
uhci4: [ITHREAD]
usb5: <UHCI (generic) USB controller> on uhci4
usb5: USB revision 1.0
uhub5: <Intel UHCI root hub, class 9/0, rev 1.00/1.00, addr 1> on usb5
uhub5: 2 ports with 2 removable, self powered
uhci5: <UHCI (generic) USB controller> port 0xc400-0xc41f irq 18 at device 29.2 on pci0
uhci5: [GIANT-LOCKED]
uhci5: [ITHREAD]
usb6: <UHCI (generic) USB controller> on uhci5
usb6: USB revision 1.0
uhub6: <Intel UHCI root hub, class 9/0, rev 1.00/1.00, addr 1> on usb6
uhub6: 2 ports with 2 removable, self powered
ehci1: <EHCI (generic) USB 2.0 controller> mem 0xfe3fb800-0xfe3fbbff irq 23 at device 29.7 on pci0
ehci1: [GIANT-LOCKED]
ehci1: [ITHREAD]
usb7: EHCI version 1.0
usb7: companion controllers, 2 ports each: usb4 usb5 usb6
usb7: <EHCI (generic) USB 2.0 controller> on ehci1
usb7: USB revision 2.0
uhub7: <Intel EHCI root hub, class 9/0, rev 2.00/1.00, addr 1> on usb7
uhub7: 6 ports with 6 removable, self powered
pcib4: <ACPI PCI-PCI bridge> at device 30.0 on pci0
pci5: <ACPI PCI bus> on pcib4
isab0: <PCI-ISA bridge> at device 31.0 on pci0
isa0: <ISA bus> on isab0
atapci1: <Intel ATA controller> port 0xac00-0xac07,0xa880-0xa883,0xa800-0xa807,0xa480-0xa483,0xa400-0xa40f,0xa080-0xa08f irq 19 at device 31.2 on pci0
atapci1: [ITHREAD]
ata4: <ATA channel 0> on atapci1
ata4: [ITHREAD]
ata5: <ATA channel 1> on atapci1
ata5: [ITHREAD]
pci0: <serial bus, SMBus> at device 31.3 (no driver attached)
atapci2: <Intel ATA controller> port 0xbc00-0xbc07,0xb880-0xb883,0xb800-0xb807,0xb480-0xb483,0xb400-0xb40f,0xb080-0xb08f irq 19 at device 31.5 on pci0
atapci2: [ITHREAD]
ata6: <ATA channel 0> on atapci2
ata6: [ITHREAD]
ata7: <ATA channel 1> on atapci2
ata7: [ITHREAD]
acpi_button0: <Power Button> on acpi0
fdc0: <floppy drive controller (FDE)> port 0x3f0-0x3f5,0x3f7 irq 6 drq 2 on acpi0
fdc0: [FILTER]
sio0: configured irq 4 not in bitmap of probed irqs 0
sio0: port may not be enabled
sio0: configured irq 4 not in bitmap of probed irqs 0
sio0: port may not be enabled
sio0: <16550A-compatible COM port> port 0x3f8-0x3ff irq 4 flags 0x10 on acpi0
sio0: type 16550A
sio0: [FILTER]
cpu0: <ACPI CPU> on acpi0
ACPI Warning (tbutils-0243): Incorrect checksum in table [OEMB] -  FC, should be EF [20070320]
est0: <Enhanced SpeedStep Frequency Control> on cpu0
p4tcc0: <CPU Frequency Thermal Control> on cpu0
cpu1: <ACPI CPU> on acpi0
est1: <Enhanced SpeedStep Frequency Control> on cpu1
p4tcc1: <CPU Frequency Thermal Control> on cpu1
pmtimer0 on isa0
orm0: <ISA Option ROM> at iomem 0xcc800-0xcefff pnpid ORM0000 on isa0
ata0 at port 0x1f0-0x1f7,0x3f6 irq 14 on isa0
ata0: [ITHREAD]
ata1 at port 0x170-0x177,0x376 irq 15 on isa0
ata1: [ITHREAD]
atkbdc0: <Keyboard controller (i8042)> at port 0x60,0x64 on isa0
atkbd0: <AT Keyboard> irq 1 on atkbdc0
kbd0 at atkbd0
atkbd0: [GIANT-LOCKED]
atkbd0: [ITHREAD]
ppc0: <Parallel port> at port 0x378-0x37f irq 7 on isa0
ppc0: SMC-like chipset (ECP/EPP/PS2/NIBBLE) in COMPATIBLE mode
ppc0: FIFO with 16/16/9 bytes threshold
ppbus0: <Parallel port bus> on ppc0
ppbus0: [ITHREAD]
lpt0: <Printer> on ppbus0
lpt0: Interrupt-driven port
ppi0: <Parallel I/O> on ppbus0
plip0: <PLIP network interface> on ppbus0
plip0: WARNING: using obsoleted IFF_NEEDSGIANT flag
ppc0: [GIANT-LOCKED]
ppc0: [ITHREAD]
sc0: <System console> at flags 0x100 on isa0
sc0: VGA <16 virtual consoles, flags=0x300>
sio1: configured irq 3 not in bitmap of probed irqs 0
sio1: port may not be enabled
vga0: <Generic ISA VGA> at port 0x3c0-0x3df iomem 0xa0000-0xbffff on isa0
uhub8: <Logitech Logitech G15 Keyboard, class 9/0, rev 1.10/1.03, addr 2> on uhub6
uhub8: 4 ports with 2 removable, bus powered
ukbd0: <vendor 0x046d Gaming Keyboard, class 0/0, rev 2.00/1.90, addr 3> on uhub8
kbd2 at ukbd0
uhid0: <vendor 0x046d Gaming Keyboard, class 0/0, rev 2.00/1.90, addr 3> on uhub8
uhid1: <G15 Keyboard G15 Keyboard, class 0/0, rev 2.00/1.03, addr 4> on uhub8
ums0: <Logitech USB Gaming Mouse, class 0/0, rev 2.00/46.00, addr 5> on uhub6
ums0: 16 buttons and Z dir.
uhid2: <Logitech USB Gaming Mouse, class 0/0, rev 2.00/46.00, addr 5> on uhub6
Timecounters tick every 1.000 msec
ad8: 70911MB <WDC WD740ADFD-00NLR5 21.07QR5> at ata4-master UDMA33
ad12: 953869MB <WDC WD10EACS-00D6B0 01.01A01> at ata6-master UDMA33
pcm0: <HDA Codec: Realtek ALC888>
pcm0: <HDA Driver Revision: 20080420_0052>
SMP: AP CPU #1 Launched!
GEOM_LABEL: Label for provider ad12s5 is ext2fs/DATA.
Trying to mount root from ufs:/dev/ad8s1a
```

Anyone who see it?


----------



## Roberth (Mar 30, 2009)

```
[roberth@Magda ~]$ ls /dev
acpi		cuad0.lock	mdctl		sysmouse	ttyvf
ad12		dcons		mem		ttyd0		uhid0
ad12s2		devctl		midistat	ttyd0.init	uhid1
ad12s5		devstat		mixer0		ttyd0.lock	uhid2
ad8		dgdb		net		ttyp0		ukbd0
ad8s1		dumpdev		net1		ttyv0		ums0
ad8s1a		ext2fs		net2		ttyv1		urandom
ad8s1b		fd		net3		ttyv2		usb
ad8s1c		fido		network		ttyv3		usb0
ad8s1d		geom.ctl	nfs4		ttyv4		usb1
agpgart		io		nfslock		ttyv5		usb2
ata		kbd0		null		ttyv6		usb3
atkbd0		kbd1		pci		ttyv7		usb4
audit		kbd2		ppi0		ttyv8		usb5
bpf0		kbdmux0		ptyp0		ttyv9		usb6
console		klog		random		ttyva		usb7
consolectl	kmem		sndstat		ttyvb		xpt0
ctty		log		stderr		ttyvc		zero
cuad0		lpt0		stdin		ttyvd
cuad0.init	lpt0.ctl	stdout		ttyve
```


----------



## trasz@ (Mar 30, 2009)

How is your optical drive connected to the host?  ATA, USB, FireWire, SCSI, something else?


----------



## SeanC (Mar 31, 2009)

Is this a custom kernel? Did you accidentally comment it out?


----------



## SeanC (Apr 29, 2009)

Did you find your drive, find a black hole in it...then fall into it?


----------

